# Phrag Evening Blaze ‘Franceville’



## Erythrone (Jan 6, 2013)

One of my favorite Phrags. 3 stalks this year.



Phragmipedium Evening Blaze_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## Chuck (Jan 6, 2013)

That is a beautiful flower. Photo shows the colour and texture very well.

Chuck


----------



## phrag guy (Jan 6, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------



## Hera (Jan 6, 2013)

Well that's just perfect.:clap:


----------



## Shiva (Jan 6, 2013)

Nice! At least this one doesn't look as much as a Don Wimber.  Not that I don't like Don Wimber.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 6, 2013)

Waunakee Sunset x Twilight. Lovely!


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow, great flower!!!! But you should show us the 3 stalks! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jan 7, 2013)

I love both colour and shape on this one!


----------



## Susie11 (Jan 7, 2013)

A beauty.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 7, 2013)

That's one fine looking flower~!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 7, 2013)

Spectacular!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 7, 2013)

JeanLux said:


> Wow, great flower!!!! But you should show us the 3 stalks! Jean




Yes, later when the buds will be open


----------



## NYEric (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids! 
I just noticed the name. Is it from EYOF?


----------



## Carkin (Jan 7, 2013)

Ga...ga...gorgeous!:drool:


----------



## Paul Mc (Jan 8, 2013)

That is impressive! Congrats!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 8, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Yay besseae hybrids!
> I just noticed the name. Is it from EYOF?



The name of the clone is my "creation".


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2013)

"Franceville"?


----------



## eaborne (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 9, 2013)

NYEric said:


> "Franceville"?



It's seems Franceville is the ancient name of the small village where I live.

By now it is the name of a sector of the Mt Megantic Park (a few miles from here)

http://www.bonjourquebec.com/qc-en/...egantic-secteur-de-franceville_227872339.html


----------



## NYEric (Jan 9, 2013)

Ok.


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 27, 2013)

Phragmipedium Evening Blaze_web par Erythrone2, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow! Beautiful!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## Clark (Jan 27, 2013)

Nice glitz.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 28, 2013)

Om.., great blooming :drool: !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2013)

Um, is it from EYOF?


----------



## Hera (Jan 28, 2013)

Couldn't get better!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 28, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Um, is it from EYOF?



No.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 28, 2013)

Wow! Cryptic!


----------



## e-spice (Jan 28, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> No.



Ok - I'll ask the obvious question - where did the plant originate from?

That's a spectacular plant that is superbly grown!


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 29, 2013)

I bought the plant from Cloud's Orchids but I am not sure about the breeder. Maybe the plant was from Acker?

As I said previously, the name of the clone ('Franceville') is mine, not one of EYOF.


----------



## phraggy (Jan 29, 2013)

Just seen this thread. A really good red phrag and it doesn't look too big. What's the parentage apart from bessae


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 29, 2013)

Phrag. Evening Blaze (Phrag. Waunakee Sunset x Phrag. Twilight)

besseae 62,5 %
longifolium 18,8%
fischeri 12,5%
sargentianum 6,3%


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jan 29, 2013)

Oh Gosh! That's beautiful!!!
I wish I could pick up something so stunning from clouds. They always have good things, just small.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 30, 2013)

It was small when I bought it!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Well done!


----------



## Shiva (Jan 30, 2013)

The whole plant in flower is fantastic.


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Feb 2, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## raymond (Feb 15, 2013)

wow tu me garde une division


----------

